# Speed control suggestions



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

Was looking to upgrade the speed control in my sc v2 brp. was wondering what would be recomeded for it. The one brp has a mcr230 in it, but wondering if there is something better i can use for racing reverse dosent matter at all.:hat:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It all depends on the $$ You want to spend


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I use the LRP quantum - great ESC - better than my $$$ GTX


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The best I have run with revers is the Novak XRS cand get them for around $50.00 and they are fast. Don't get any that is for 1/18th only since they tend to be slower and then You can never use in anything else.


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

thanks guys just trying to replace a cyclone speed control with something good.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

The Novak Atom is a good forward only ESC for BRP cars as they compact in size. At the moment they are in all my BRP cars. Picked them up on good old Ebay.


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

yea been lookng on ebay for an atom but there not popping up any more. so was looking for the next best thing around that size.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

There is a new Atom listed on ebay, but a little pricey. I guess when compared to a new highend ESC the starting price is not out of line.


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey Theo it's Tom I'll be out at HT on sunday I've got an ATOM you can take a look at and it maybe for sale... :wave:


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Tekin will have their new B1 and B1R out towards the end of October. It is a fully programmable ESC. It will even be compatible with Li-Po's.


----------



## GMC24 (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a Quantum 2 micro for sale


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

i saw an atom on<a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-1751-2978-71/1?AID=5463217&PID=1606754&mpre=http%3A//www.ebay.com"> eBay!</a> the other day? and some micro's along with LRP's But, I run a Acme B1006, not as small as some out there but i am able to put the connectors on that I like and place it in the same space as the stock ESC.


----------



## GMC24 (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a Quantum 2 micro for sale asking $75 obo


----------

